# The Lionsgate Mega-Bundle Digital Film Giveaway Contest Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack and Lionsgate are pleased to announce yet another Movie Giveaway Contest. This is a big one, folks. In honor of Lionsgate’s current digital movie Black Friday sales event (which starts November 22, 2016), one lucky winner will win a 16 movie Mega-Pack of digital films. You read that correctly: SIXTEEN FILMS! *

Titles include the following hits: _The Bank Job, Dredd, Escape Plan, The Expendables 3, From Paris With Love, Kick-___, The Last Stand, A Most Wanted Man, Pulp Fiction, Rambo First Blood, Sin City, Sicario, The Expendables, Gods of Egypt, I Am Wrath,_ and _The Last Witch Hunter._

Many thanks to the kind folks at Lionsgate and our Film Critic Extraordinaire Mike Edwards for making this Giveaway Contest possible.

*Entry qualification is plain and simple:* 
Click here if you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of *November 15, 2016*) and live in the Continental U.S. Then, simply type "IN" and you're entered! Unfortunately, the digital access codes will only work within the United States.

The contest runs from November 22, 2016 through 8AM EST December 1, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on December 1, 2016). Please note, this contest is for Ultraviolet digital codes, not Blu-rays. Winner of this Giveaway is not eligible to win the Universal Jason Bourne Blu-ray Giveaway.

Feel free to discuss this contest below!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Big contest... lots of GREAT titles... someone is going to have a happy December! ;-)


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump to the top of the active pile


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Word of warning... this contest wraps TOMORROW!

Good luck, everyone!


----------

